# شرح لعمل السياره وانيماشين التشغيل بالصور



## عبير عبد الرحمن (29 سبتمبر 2009)

كيف تعمل سيارتك؟

سؤال مهم يجب أن نعرف إجابته كمستخدمين للسيارات ..... في هذا الموضوع سيتم شرح ما تيسر من معلومات عامة حول السيارات بشكل عامبداية يجب أن نعرف تركيبة السيارة .... فمثلاً ما هي الأجزاء الرئيسية للسيارة ؟؟؟؟ وما هي وظيفة كل جزء ؟؟؟أهم أجزاء السيارة :تتكون أي سيارة من عدة أجزاء مهمة لايمكن الاستغناء عنها وهي :قاعدة السيارة (الشاسية)المحرك (الماكينة)صندوق التروس (الفتيس)عمود الدوران (الكردان)المحور الخلفي (الكارونة)المحور الأماميالصورة توضح





وسنتناول كل جزء على حدة مع شرح وظيفته و سأحاول أن أدرج صور للموضوع قدر الإمكانقاعدة السيارة (الشاسية)وهو جزء أساسي ومهم لأي سيارة لأنه يركب عليه جميع اجزاء السيارةتتكون قاعدة السيارة من معدن ثقيل وقوي .... وهو عبارة عن خليط من المعادنوإذا ما أصاب هذه القاعدة أي خلل أو مشكلة ..... فإنها تعرض سائق السيارة إلى خطر شديدلذلك فإن القاعدة التي أصابها عوج أو كسر فإنها تقلل من قيمة السيارة مادياً ويجب عند حدوث عوج او انحناء فيه يتم معالجة فورا فمثلا في سيارات النقل فإن حدوث اي انحناء فيه يؤدي الي عدم استقامة لسير السيارة وهذا كمثال واحد فقط من الأخطار التي سوف تحدث.كما أن معايير الأمن و السلامة تقل في السيارة سؤال : أليس من الممكن لحم المعدن المكسور ؟؟؟ إذن لم الاستغناء عن سيارة مكسورة القاعدة ؟؟نعم يمكن لحم المعدن المكسور ...... ولكن .... لماذا تقل معايير الأمن والسلامة في سيارة ذات قاعدة ملحومة ؟؟؟وذلك لإختلاف في خواص المعدن ونلاحظ ان المعدن الملحوم يقل في متانتة بعيدا عن منطقة اللحام وذلك لفقده بعض الخواص ولذلك يتوجب عملية المعالجة وهذا غير متوفرمحرك السيارة



*يعتمد محرك السيارة على مبدأ جهاز الاحتراق الداخلي الذي تم اختراعه عام 1867 م بواسطة Nikolaus Otto نيكولاس اوتو.وهو ببساطة. تحويل الوقود إلى حركة عن طريق الاحتراق.*


*



*


*أغلب انواع السيارات تستخدم four-stroke combustion cycle دائرة الاحتراق الاربعة وهي:*


*Intake stroke التزويد بالوقودCompression stroke ضغط الوقودCombustion stroke عملية الاحتراقExhaust stroke عملية الاخراج* 


*الصورة السابقة تشرح عملية الاحتراق بالتفصيل*


*1. البستن او الاسطوانة المشار إليها بحرف الـ M تكون في الاعلى. وعند تحركها إلى الأسفل يُفتح صمام الوقود C ليسمح بدخول جزء قليل من البنزين*


*2. بعد ذلك يخلط البنزين بالهواء وتضغط الاسطوانه على الخليط*


*3. تصدر شرارة من البواجي ( سبارك بلاج ) K مما تؤدي إلى احتراق الخليط وهذا يُنتج طاقة هائلة تدفع الاسطوانه بقوة إلى الاسفل.*


*4. في النهاية تتحرك الاسطوانه مرة أخرى إلى الأعلى لكي تُخرج ناتج عملية الاحتراق عن طريق L وهذا يخرج في النهاية من عادم السيارة ( الشكمان )*


*تحدث هذه العملية بسرعة وتتكرر مئات المراتP في الصورة يُسمى عمود الكرنك وهو يحرك البستن ( الاسطوانة ) أعلى وأسفل.* 


*I في الصورة يُسمى عمود الكام وهو المسؤول عن تحرك صمامي الادخال والاخراج*


*



*


*---*


*في الصورتين السابقتين، شاهدنا عملية الاحتراق وقرانا كيفية حدوثها باختصار وكما تلاحظون هناك اسطوانه واحدة فقط*


*لكن ، في السيارات هناك اكثر من اسطوانه*


*توجد عدة طرق تُرتب فيها الاسطوانات داخل المحرك حسب نوع السيارة وهي:*


*Inline خط مستقيم*
*



* 


*V شكل 7 ( اشهر الانواع )



* 


*Flat على سطح واحد*
*



* 





*ماهو رأس المحرك( وش السيليندر) ؟؟؟رأس المحرك هو ببساطة غطاء لجسم المحركويحتوي على غطاء غرف الاحتراق (السلندرات)وعلى صمامات دخول الوقود والهواء لغرفة الاحتراق وصمامات خروج العادم من غرفة الاحتراقهذه صورة عامة للمحرك .... رأس المحرك هو الجزء داخل المستطيل الأحمر



وهذه صورة لرأس محرك مقلوب على ظهرهالدوائر المعلمة بالأرقام هي الصمامات



هذه الصورة تم اعادة تحجيمها اضغط على الشريط الاصفر للحصول على الحجم الاصلي حجم الصورة الاصلي هو 640x480 ومساحتها 212 كيلو بايت



وهذا شكل الصمامات



ماهو جسم المحرك ؟؟؟يتضح من الإسم أنه الجسم الذي يحتوي بقية أجزاء المحركفهو يحتوي على غرف الاحتراق (السلندرات) ويحتوي أسفله على عمود الكرنكأما البساتن وهي الأجزاء المتحركة داخل غرفة الاحتراق .... فوظيفتها توفير الضغط ومن ثم الحركة لعمود الكرنكوهو العمود الذي نأخذ منه الحركة للسيارةهذه صورة غرف الاحتراق ....داخلها البساتن مرتبطة بعمود الكرنك



وهذه صورة عمود الكرنك .....



*



*عملية الاحتراق الداخلي التي تجري في المحركالشوط الأول :وهو شوط السحبحيث ينزل البستن للأسفل مخلفاً تفريغ بالضغطوبنفس الوقت يفتح صمام الدخول ليتم إدخال الشحنة( الهواء والوقود) وتكون 1: 15 في محركات البنزين لغرفة الاحتراق (السلندر)



الشوط الثاني :وهو شوط الضغط .... حيث يرتفع البستم للأعلى ويضغط الهواء والوقود ... مع مراعاة أن الصماماتتكون مغلقة حتى لا يتسرب شيء ... والأهم .... حتى يتم المحافظة على معدل الضغط داخل غرفة الاحتراق



الشوط الثالث :وهو الشوط الفعال ....... ليه فعال ؟؟؟لأن الطاقة أو الحركة تولد في هذا الشوطحيث تشعل شمعة الاحتراقعلي توليد شرارة في غرفة الاحتراق مع ضغط الشحنة تعمل علي اشتعالها فيحدث انفجار نتيجة التمدد للغاز ويدفع البستن للأسفل



الشوط الرابع :وهو شوط العادم ....... حيث يرتفع البستن للأعلى طارداً الغازات الناتجة عن الاحتراق ..... ويكون صمام العادم مفتوحاً في هذا الشوط



لاحظو في جميع الأشواط عمود الكرنك في الأسفل (باللون الأخضر)مالذي يحصل له ؟؟؟؟؟إنه يتحرك بدفع من البستن في كل شوط من الأشواطوإليكم الحركة كاملة للأشواط الأربعة



ناقل الحركة*
*أ. الجير العادي*

*



*

*عند قيادتكم لسيارة ما وعند تغيير سرعة ناقل الحركة ( تعشيق ) الم يخطر في بالكم عدة اسئلة ؟*
*ما فائدة هذه العصا التي احركها الى الامام والخلف ؟؟؟*
*وماذا يوجد تحتها ومالذي يتحرك؟*
*ولماذا نسمع احيانا صوت غريب عند التعشيق خصوصا في وضع (R) ؟؟*
*وماذا يحدث عند وضع ناقل الحركة في وضع (R) وكيف ترجع السيارة إلى الخلف؟؟ *
*...*
*..*
*.*
*في هذا الموضوع ستتضح لكم فكرة عمل الجير إن شاء الله*

*هناك "خط احمر" أو حد معين لدوران محرك السيارة وهذا الدوران نشاهده عن طريق عداد ال آر بي ام RPM( ريفلوشن بير منت ) دوران في الدقيقة. عندما يدور المحرك اكثرمن اللازم ويتعدى هذا الحد فهذا يؤدي إلى انفجاره مثلاً في الصورة التالية عندما يتعدى دوران المحرك 7000 دورة في الدقيقة فهذا يشكل خطرأ على المحرك*

*



*
*وهنا تأتي فائدة الجير وهي : السماح للمحرك بتغيير سرعته سواء زيادتها او تقليلها وبالتالي تتغير سرعة السيارة بحيث لا يتعدى الـ آر بي ام الحد "الخط الاحمر". *

*



*
*صورة توضح ترتيب التروس داخل ناقل حركة يدوي*


*



*
*طريقة ارتباط محرك السيارة والجير بالعجلات*

*الكلتش المشار إليه باللون الاصفر في الأعلى هو الرابط بين المحرك والجير ووظيفته هو فصل اجزاء المحرك عن اجزاء الجير عند الضغط على دواسة الكلتش وذلك لتغيير السرعة ( التعشيق )*


*والآن لنقرا كيفية عمل الاجزاء الداخلية في الجير*

*لكي نفهم فكرة عمل الجير ميكانيكياً دعونا نلقي نظرة على الصورة التالية ولنختبر ناقل حركة بسرعتين فقط*

*



*
*ناقل حركة بسرعتين فقط ( لتوضيح فكرة ارتباط التروس )*
*القطعة الخضراء موصلة بالمحرك عن طريق الكلتش وهي تدور بنفس دوران المحرك*


*القطعة الحمراء تسمى لايشافت Layshaft وهي متصلة بالقطعة الخضراء وتدور ايضاً معها في نفس الوقت*


*القطعة الصفراء متصلة بالدفرنس الذي يتصل بالعجلات*


*التروس الزرقاء متصلة بالعمود الاصفر وهنا توجد ملاحظة: عند دوران التروس الزرقاء فانها تؤدي الى دوران العمود الاصفر فقط عند اتصالها بالقطعة البنفسجية ولكن قد يتحرك العمود الاصفر بينما التروس الزرقاء ثاتبة.*


*عند تحريك ناقل الحركة ( تعشيق الجير ) فإن القطعة البنفسجية Collar تتحرك إلى اليمن واليسار وبعد اتصالها باحد التروس الزرقاء عن طريق الاسنان التي تحيط بحوافها فانها تنقل الحركة من المحرك إلى العمود الاصفر وهو بدوره متصل بالدفرنش.*

*في الصورة السابقة، بما ان القطعة البنفسجية Collar في المنتصف ( ليست متصلة باحد الترسين ) فهذا يعني ان ناقل الحركة في الوضع الطبيعي ( فاضي ).*


*بامكاننا الان اجابة احد الاسئلة.. *
*إن الصوت الذي يصدر احيانا عند التعشيق هو صوت الاسنان في القطعة البنفسجية عندما تحاول ان تُثبت داخل فتحات التروس الزرقاء.*


*إن حركة الجير الصغيرة لا تحرك مباشرة القطعة البنفسجية Collar بل إنها تحرك قطعة اخرى موصلة بهذه القطعة وتسمى Forks.*



*بعد مناقشتنا لعمل الجير المبسط ذي السرعتين، دعونا نتوجه إلى جير حقيقي ذي 5 سرعات كما موضح في الصورة التالية*

*



*
*مخطط لجير يشابه جير السيارة الحقيقي ذي 5 سرعات*

*الفكرة الآن واضحة، عند تغيير الجير فإنا القطع البنفسجية Collars تتصل مع الترس المراد اختياره حسب ارقام التعشيقات كما هو موضحا اعلاه.*

*هناك ثلاثة عصي تسمى Forks وهي التي تتحرك عند التعشيق كما هو موضح في الصورة التالية*

*



*
*طريقة تحرك الفوركس عند اختيار السرعة ( التعشيق )*


*كيف تعود السيارة إلى الخلف؟*
*الجواب بالطبع ضع ناقل الحركة في وضع الرجوع R ولكن كيف يحدث ذلك ميكانيكياً؟*

*هناك ترس صغير يسمى Idler gear يقع بين ترس الرجوع إلى الخلف وترس الـ لايشافت وهو يعكس دوران الترس مما يؤدي إلى تغيير حركة الدفرنس.*

*



*
*ترس الرجوع إلى الخلف*
*وبهذا انتهينا من شرح عمل ناقل الحركة اليدوي ( الجير العادي )*



*عمود الدوران (الكردان)*

*وظيفة هذا العمود هو نقل الحركة من صندوق التروس الي المحور الخلفي (الكرونة)*

*الصورة توضح*

*



*

*لاحظوا الفتيس و عمود الدوران باللون الأحمر والمحور الخلفي باللون الأزق*

*الحقيقة أن هذا العمود ليس موجوداً بجميع السيارات*

*فسيارات الجر الأمامي لا تحتاج إلى هذا العمود إذا كان المحرك في الأمام*

*أبسطها لكم ...*

*عرفنا كيف تتولد الحركة ...... عرفنا وظيفة صندوق التروس (الجير)*

*الآن مالذي نفعله بهذه الحركة التي تم توليدها*

*باختصار نرسلها إلى العجلة (التاير) التي تدفع أو تسحب السيارة*

*إذا كان الدفع خلفي للسيارة ...... والمحرك في الأمام (كحال معظم السيارت)*

*فإن الحركة تحتاج إلى أن تصل للخلف*

*لذلك فإن عمود الدوران يقوم بتوصيل هذه الحركة للخلف*

*أما إذا كانت السيارة سحب أمامي ..... يعني الحركة تأتي من العجلات الأمامية*

*فهي لا تحتاج إلى عمود دوران*

*إليكم التوضيح بالصور*

*سيارة ذات دفع خلفي*

*عمود الدوران هنا باللون الأزرق*
*driveshaft*

*



*

*سيارة ذات سحب أمامي*

*لاحظوا عدم وجود عمود للدوران *


*



*

*هل تستطيعون أن تميزوا بقية الأجزاء الموضحة بالصورة ؟؟؟؟*

*............ ......... ......... ......... ......... .. .*

*قيسوا على ذلك أمثلة متعددة*

*لو كان محرك السيارة في الخلف ..... والسيارة ذات دفع خلفي ..... هل تحتاج إلى عمود دوران ؟؟*

*طبعاً لا*

*في هذه الحالة ستحتاج إلى عمود دوران لو كانت ذات سحب أمامي وانما تحتاح الي مايسمي coupling وسمي نفس الإسم بالعربي كبلينج المحور الخلفي ( الكرونة)*

*ما هي وظيفته ....... كيف يكون شكله ..... وأين يكون مكانه في السيارة ؟؟؟؟*

*وظيفة هذا الجزء هامة جداً في السيارة*

*هو نقل الحركة من عمود الكردان الي العجلات وذلك عن طريق مجموعة ال sprial gear التي تتكون من ترس البنيون والتاج . *

*



*


*تنتج حرارية عالية من عملية الاحتراق، لذلك يحتاج المحرك إلى جهاز تبريد*
*وأيضاً يحتاج إلى جاهز تدفئة لكي يعمل بكفاءة عالية*​ 

*جهاز التبريد*​ 

*يتكون من :*
*الرادييتير*
*ومضخة الماء*​ 

*باختصار: يتحرك الماء في عملية دائرية حول الاسطوانات لتخفيف حرارتها وبعد ذلك يتجه إلى الرادييتر لتبريده ايضاً*
*وعندما يكون المحرك بارداً، يساعد الماء في تسخين المحرك قليلاً لرفع مستوى كفاءته*​ 

*الغريب.. أن حرارة المحرك المناسبة هي 93 درجة مئوية !!*​ 











*المكابح*​ 


*هناك نوعان من المكابح*

*أ. أقراص *

*ب. طبلة*

*سنبدأ اولا بالنوع الأول*

*أ. الأقــراص*
*معظم السيارات الحديثة و القديمة تستخدم هذا النوع من المكابح في العجلات الأمامية** وأصبح هذا النوع يُستخدم أيضاً في العجلات الخلفية بالنسبة للسيارة الحديثة الصنع**



**يتكون هذا النوع من:**1. القماشات (Brake pads)**2. الهوب**3. اسطوانة (piston)**4.caliper تمسك بالقماشات**5. زيت الفرامل *

*طريقة العمل:**عند الضغط على دواسة المكابح، فان زيت الفرامل ينضغط ويتنقل هذا الضغط إلى الاسطوانة ( مبدا الهيدرولك) والتي بدروها تدفع القماشات إلى الهوب وبسبب قوة الاحتكاك، تخف سرعة دوران الهوب وبالتلي تتوقف.**



**



* 
*بالطبع قوة الاحتكاك تنتج حرارة عالية*
*وهذا يؤدي إلى تلف المكابح مع الوقت*
*والحل لهذه المشكلة هو ( التهوية )* *



**تختلف انواع الماكبح من سيارة إلى اخرى ومدى كفائتها حسب التهوية في الهوبات*
*كلما كانت التهوية أفضل ، فإن هذا يؤدي إلى كفائة عالية في الوقوف وإطالة عمر المكابح* *صيانة مكابح الأقراص**ربما يعلم البعض ان عند صدور صوت صفير من الماكبح فهذا دليل إلى وقت تغيير المكابح**يا ترى كيف يحدث هذا؟**



**في الصورة السابقة نرى قطعة في الطرف تسمى wear indicator**عندما تتآكل القماشات فإن هذه القطعة تحتك بالهوب عندما نضغط على المكابح وهذا هو سبب صدور صوت الصفير*



*ب. الطــبلة* 
*



* 
*اسمها أتى نتيجة شكلها الذي يشبه تماماً الطبلة* 
*تحتوي على قطع واجزاء اكثر بقليل من النوع السابق وصيانتها أصعب نوعاً ما عن ( الأقراص )* 
*يتكون من عدة قطع أهمها هو التالية:* 
*1. الطبلة (Drum)*


*2. الدواسات (Break shoes)*


*3. الضابط أو المعدل (Adjuster Mechanism)*


*4. سلك (Cable)*


*5. مكبس (piston)*


*6. اسطوانة (cylinder)* 
*



* 
*طريقة العمل* 
*عند شد المكابح باليد أو الرجل تنتقل القوة إلى الاسطوانة والتي بدورها تدفع المكبسان إلى الدواسات ومن ثم تضغط هذه الدواسات على الطبلة مما يجعل السيارة تتوقف.* 
*في بعض السيارات عن شد المكابح، فالذي يحدث هنا هو شد السلك المتصل بالدواسات وبالتالي تتحرك الدواسات إلى الطبلة وتؤدي إلى توقف السيارة.* 
*صيانة مكابح الطبلة*

*يجب أن تكون الدواسات بالقرب من الطبلة مع عدم ملامستها لها لكي تعمل جيداً ولكي نحافظ على هذا القرب هنا يأتي دور الـ الضابط (Adjuster Mechanism). في الصورة التالية نلاحظ أن الضابط أقرب ما يكون إلى كونه ( برغي ) يتحكم ببعد الدواسات عن الطبلة.*
*تحريك هذا البرغي أو ( الصامول ) هو كل ما يقوم به الفني المختص اثنياء صيانة المكابح أو يقوم بتغيير الدوسات كلاهما.* 
*



* 
*وهكذا انتهى موضوع المكابح* 




منقول للافاده من منتدي هندسه المنصوره


----------



## اسامة القاسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## mndream (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يجزاك كل خير 
مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## العقاب الهرم (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكى الله خيرا اختنا الفاضلة
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (4 أكتوبر 2009)

اجمل ما رايته بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أكتوبر 2009)

ملف وشرح وافي ومتكامل .. إستوعب كل
المواضيع الخاصة بمحرك السيارة.. 
إضافة إلى أجزاء .. وأنظمة أخرى ..

شكرا لك مهندسة عبير..
بارك الله فيكِ.


----------



## الطالب الهندسي (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيكي باشمهندسه عبير 
وجزاك الله كل خير 
وشكرا جزيلا
الموضوع رائع وجميل وشكرا على هدا النقل الجيد

تحياتي


----------



## hasanwar (12 أكتوبر 2009)

المهندسة عبير 
اليوم تعرفت على هذه المشاركة المباركة من حضرتكم وكم سررت لهذا الشرح ولهذه الرسومات 
حقاً إنك تجيدين نقل المعلومات للآخرين بطريقة رائعة وسلسة .
بارك الله بك وجزاك الله كل الخير 
hasanwar- Aviation Engineer


----------



## المهندسه الاردنيه (12 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع سلمت يداك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (13 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## dodo_dovelike (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع أكثر من رائع


----------



## mems0 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (18 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع .. ومفيد 

تشكرات يا مهندسة على طرحك


----------



## mkhriss (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ابا هند فلا تعجل علينـــــــا وامهلنا نريك اليقينـــــــا
ادا ما بلغ لنا الفطام رضيع تخر له الجبابرة ساجدينا


----------



## hiden_la20 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خير


----------



## hiden_la20 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hiden_la20 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (12 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## d_a_w_i (12 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً موضوع أكثر من رائع حقاً
ولكن لا أدرى لماذا لا تظهر عندى الصور ..حاولت تغيير المتصفح وقمت بإعادة ضبط الإعدادات دون جدوى
أتساءل إن كان بالمستطاع أن يتم إرفاق الملف فى صيغة word ..

لكم جزيل الشكر وأنا لا أستعجب حينما أرى مواضيع قيمة و هادفة وغير منتشرة من مهندسين أمثال د.محمد باشراحيل ..العقاب الهرم .. A.mak .. مهندسة عبير .. مصطفى مشرفة .. captainhass وغيرهم لا أريد أن أبخس حق أحد 

بارك الله فيكم وفينا فلنا رسالة ولنا هدف والله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (13 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## d_a_w_i (13 ديسمبر 2009)

d_a_w_i قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً موضوع أكثر من رائع حقاً
> ولكن لا أدرى لماذا لا تظهر عندى الصور ..حاولت تغيير المتصفح وقمت بإعادة ضبط الإعدادات دون جدوى
> أتساءل إن كان بالمستطاع أن يتم إرفاق الملف فى صيغة word ..
> 
> ...



.................


----------



## ليث العراقي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد سعد يوسف (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا مهندسة عبير شرح مبسط ووافى - جزاكى الله خيرا ونفع بكى من حولك


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم بالنسبه للصور ان كانت غير ظاهره فستجد نفس الموضوع علي الرابط ده بالصور

http://eng7elwan.com/forum/t6044.html


----------



## ENG/A.S.A (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للموضوع ..
بس انا عايز الصور بتاعة الموضوع دا الله يخليكم ..
الصور اتحذفت
حد زمان سيف الموضوع عنده والصور كانت موجودة مثلا ؟؟
وبحثت عالنت عن الموضوع لاقيته منقول , بس اللى نقله نقله بنفس الصور
قلت جايز يرفعها على مركز رفع يضمن بقاء الصور مثلا ..


حد يشوف لنا الصور اللى يخليكم ..
 الموضوع دا هام اوى
​


----------



## d_a_w_i (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الموقع لا يفتح ..

على أى حال هذا بحث أجريته منذ فترة وإن شاء الله ستجدون مرادكم  

الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t168995.html


*



*

* { رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ. } *
* [آل عمران:8]*​


----------



## ishakw (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*الى د محمد باشراحيل*

بعد التحية والسلام 
عندي غراند شيروكي 2005 ليميتد 4x4 في عطل كهرباء ب *TRANSMISSION بركب غيار مرة بياخد ومرة لا فارجو مساعدتك لي اسباب العطل والية عمله ان يكون الشرح مفصل+صور اذا امكن واريد صورة ckaner ورقمها التي يتم من خلالها فحص وتحديد الاعطال الكهربائية في الجيب في انتظار ردك المشكور سلفا


----------



## مجديكوم (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا ويا ريت*

شكرا ويا ريت اي زميل يجيبلنا شرح فيديو للسيارة


----------



## الرهيوى (7 يناير 2010)

وعلمنا الانسان مالم يعلم


----------



## FAOUZI 1 (11 يونيو 2010)

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## محمد سعد يوسف (11 يونيو 2010)

:1:
Many thanks for your efforts
:75:


----------



## مهندسجمال (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*ياولد*

الله عليك


----------



## محمد سعد يوسف (29 سبتمبر 2010)

many thanks brother


----------



## محمد سعد يوسف (29 سبتمبر 2010)

merce beaku mon ami:77:


----------



## steelbars77 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله عنا كل الخير*


----------

